# Oberon covers and charms



## TM (Nov 25, 2008)

Since we were talking about the charms that come with the covers in another thread, I thought I would start a list of what charms come with what covers.

So far we have:

Forest - wolf
Ave of Trees - little tree
Dragonfly pond - dragonfly
butterfly - dragonfly
3 graces - dragonfly
Bear (journal) - sun
Wave - dragonfly
Tree of life - little tree
Bold Celtic Knot - bear
Celtic braid (checkbook) - Celtic knot


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Tree of life came with a tree


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX (Dec 17, 2008)

Good idea, TM...i'll be looking forward to seeing what comes with what...


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

I got the bear journal and made it into a cover.  It came with a sun charm.  If I can locate the camera, the sd card, and the usb cable, i'll take pictures of the results.  But right now, that's a tall order.  I think my cables have organized, and are actively plotting against me.

But that could just be the effect of too much nyQuil.

Hard to say.


----------



## Lizzarddance (Oct 28, 2008)

Three Graces-Dragonfly


----------



## hazeldazel (Oct 30, 2008)

i got the wave one and it came with a dragonfly charm.  So cute!  Kawaii!


----------



## TM (Nov 25, 2008)

Thanks for adding to the list... seems like the dragonfly charm is a popular one.


----------



## scrappergirl (Dec 28, 2008)

Bold Celtic Knot - Bear


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2009)

My Celtic Braid checkbook cover came with a celtic knot charm.


----------



## TM (Nov 25, 2008)

LOl bear comes with the sun, yet the Celctic knot comes with a bear while the braid comes with a knot. There goes our earlier theory...


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX (Dec 17, 2008)

yes, the pattern seems like it has gone awry...we had thought that the little charms matched in some way to the theme of the journal/cover/checkbook...hmmmm...maybe you don't always receive the same charm...they are so cute, though...i'm starting a collection and putting them on my keychain...


----------



## Goofy370 (Dec 6, 2008)

I received a sleeping cat charm with my butterfly cover.
My son got a tree with his world tree cover. I guess some of the charms are random??


----------



## tamlyn2 (Jan 28, 2009)

I received a cat charm with my celtic hound journal and a dragonfly with my dragonfly pond journal.

Now if only they would put up the Roof of Heaven I can order my Kindle cover.


----------



## howardrsh (Jan 29, 2009)

I'm waiting on Roof of Heaven, too.  I called Oberon today just to verify that it would be up sometime this week for ordering and they said it would be - they just didn't know what day.


----------



## Mikuto (Oct 30, 2008)

tamlyn2 said:


> I received a cat charm with my celtic hound journal and a dragonfly with my dragonfly pond journal.
> 
> Now if only they would put up the Roof of Heaven I can order my Kindle cover.


I got a dragonfly with my Celtic Hound cover. I think it's probably random.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Sounds like it is random. Maybe they make up a batch and whatever is available is added to the order.


----------



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

I got a "Tree of Life" with my Creekbed Maple journal.


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

I got a dragonfly charm with my fairy cover.


----------



## Vicki (Nov 9, 2008)

I got the red Suncover with a bear charm


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

My Iris journal came with a Tree of Life charm.
My Creekbed Maple Kindle cover came with a Dragonfly charm.
Maybe it is random.  But I am keeping them on my keyring also.


----------



## TM (Nov 25, 2008)

yep - seems it is random.

I do have to laugh at the bear journal with sun charm and sun cover with bear charm


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

Do you suppose there's a method to their madness?  Or is it just madness?  And is it catching, which is why so many of us are buying multiple covers Oberon covers?


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

Avenue of Trees cover ~ World Tree charm


----------



## TM (Nov 25, 2008)

robin.goodfellow said:


> Do you suppose there's a method to their madness? Or is it just madness? And is it catching, which is why so many of us are buying multiple covers Oberon covers?


it is difinitely catching...


----------



## ricky (Dec 24, 2008)

Forest organizer-small    tree
Hokusai wave checkbook  dragonfly
dragonfly card holder  dragonfly
dragon necklace for my son  sleeping cat
hair comb for my daughter  wolf charm
hair clip for a friend  tree
All of the above were presents for last Christmas, but I kept the charms for myself.......  

I bought an Ave of Trees kindle cover from a poster here, and he included the wolf charm, which was very sweet of him.   

I could make dragonfly, wolf and tree earrings! Just thought of that....


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX (Dec 17, 2008)

Wow ricky - that's a great list!  Oberon is addictive.  I just want to take this opportunity to thank everyone here on the accessories board for helping me spend money!!!  

This is seriously dangerous to my marriage!!!


----------



## Anita (Jan 3, 2009)

howardrsh said:


> I'm waiting on Roof of Heaven, too. I called Oberon today just to verify that it would be up sometime this week for ordering and they said it would be - they just didn't know what day.


geez...that is the only design that tempts me....

Thanks for the update!


----------



## BurBunny (Feb 14, 2009)

Since it seems fairly typical that the Hokusai Wave receives the Dragonfly charm, I'm hoping someone might be willing to trade or sell me their sleeping cat charm.

My two kitties, who were my constant reading companions, both went to the rainbow bridge this past month.  I'd really like a sleeping kitty on my Kindle cover to feel like they were still with me while I'm reading.  

Can someone help me here?


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

BurBunny said:


> Since it seems fairly typical that the Hokusai Wave receives the Dragonfly charm, I'm hoping someone might be willing to trade or sell me their sleeping cat charm.
> 
> My two kitties, who were my constant reading companions, both went to the rainbow bridge this past month. I'd really like a sleeping kitty on my Kindle cover to feel like they were still with me while I'm reading.
> 
> Can someone help me here?


Welcome Burbunny! Please post an intro on the *Intro/Welcome Board*. I feel sure if call Oberon they will send you the charm that you want. They are a small family company and very nice. There may also be someone here willing to work out a deal.


----------



## BurBunny (Feb 14, 2009)

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> Welcome Burbunny! Please post an intro on the *Intro/Welcome Board*. I feel sure if call Oberon they will send you the charm that you want. They are a small family company and very nice. There may also be someone here willing to work out a deal.


Ooops, forgot to say hello. Been reading your threads here for a little bit, and completely slipped my mind that I hadn't posted.

Oberon has been wonderful to work with so far. It's nice to do business with a company like that, and I'd go out of my way to work with them, even if they didn't have such a wonderful product. I was able to see some of the journal covers at my local Paradise Pen this week (thank you to whomever posted that hint), and that combined with all your recommendations sealed my mind that the Hokusai Wave needed to be my Kindle's friend.

However, I hate asking for special favors from them, as being a small company, they may have a rationale behind which charms they send, especially since they're "gifts." I have the same problem telling people what I'd like for holiday or birthday presents.


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

Burbunny,
Awwwww.  Dang!  You lost two cats?  I feel so bad for you!  I ordered a k1 cover recently, and I promise if I get a sleeping cat charm (since there doesn't seem to be a common theme among the charms, so it's just as likely as not), you may have it.  I can't remember off the top of my head what I ordered.  Which may be a real sign that shopping and nyquil do not mix.


----------



## BurBunny (Feb 14, 2009)

robin.goodfellow said:


> Burbunny,
> Awwwww. Dang! You lost two cats? I feel so bad for you! I ordered a k1 cover recently, and I promise if I get a sleeping cat charm (since there doesn't seem to be a common theme among the charms, so it's just as likely as not), you may have it. I can't remember off the top of my head what I ordered. Which may be a real sign that shopping and nyquil do not mix.


It's been a tough month for sure. Feel like I'm barely functioning most of the time, as they were definitely my furbabies. I know more will come into my life in the future, but for now, I need to honor their memories.

Thank you so much for offering - that's extremely generous of you. Hope you're beginning to feel better, as I've seen your posts that you've had a few bad days (hence the nyquil).


----------



## Esther (Dec 21, 2008)

My wave cover came with the sleeping cat charm.


----------



## BurBunny (Feb 14, 2009)

Esther said:


> My wave cover came with the sleeping cat charm.


Oh, that would be wonderful if it does! Maybe I will put a note in the order.


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

Atunah said:


> Tree of life came with a tree


If thats the case, I'm hoping for some sort of a fruit tree.


----------



## Esther (Dec 21, 2008)

BurBunny said:


> Oh, that would be wonderful if it does! Maybe I will put a note in the order.


When I posted about the sleeping cat charm, I hadn't read about your kitties....sending my condolences now. I can sympathize I have a feline reading companion too.


----------

